# Samos und die griechischen Fische



## Neffifisch (14. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem Griechenland :g ja als die Wiege des modernen Europa gilt, ist es für mich jedenfalls der Anfang meiner Angelleidenschaft. Anfangs noch dem müßigem Strandfaulenzen mit einer selbstgebastelten Angel entflohen, kaufte ich mir bald die erste kleine Urlaubsangel, welche meiner Familie und mir bereits einige Mahlzeiten aus Gelbstriemen( Gopas) bescherte. Durch das Kennenlernen anderer Urlaubsangler und einheimischen Fischern, wurde die Geräteschar bald größer und das Angel spezieller. Mit Wasserkugel und Schwimmbrot gab es dann schon größere Mahlzeiten, hauptsächlich bestehenden aus Brandbrassen (Melanuri). Bei Aufenthalten im Herbst wurde dann regelmäßig dem Hornhecht( Sargana)nachgestellt und ein traditionelles Hornhechtessen in Angelkumpan Gerhards Haus schon fast traditionell. 
Nach vielen Besuchen der Insel Samos im Herbst, viel mir aber auf, dass mit den Hornhechten auch öfters größere Fische dicht unter Land kamen, bzw. meinte einmal ein Barracuda, er könnte sich meine eben gefangene Brasse besser schmecken lassen. Es stellte sich daher die Aufgabe, warum nicht auch mal größere Fische beangeln? Mit dieser Idee und einem Artikel aus einer italienischen Angelzeitschrift, in welcher Hornhechte als Köder verwendet wurden, gelang mir vor 2 Jahren im meinem Herbsturlaub immerhin der Fang eines Barracudas (Tornas) und dreier Goldmakrelen (Kinigos) von der Hafenmole aus. Von einem angeltechnisch eher mageren Urlaub letzten Jahres ließ ich mich nicht abschrecken und so ging es auch dieses Jahr am 27.09. wieder für 2 Wochen nach Samos. Nachdem erst am Abend angekommen, ging es am nächsten Morgen gleich früh zum Angeln. Nach ca. 1 Stunde sprang plötzlich ein Schwarm Hornhechte in Flucht aus dem Wasser und zu meiner Freude, ein größerer Raubfische gleich hinterher. Nachlässigkeit wird bestraft, irgendwie war ich noch nicht mit Ernst bei der Sache und hatte noch keine Köderfische gefangen. Also schnell den mitgebrachten Küstenwobbler, Sandgrävlingen, blau-silber, montiert, schaut ja auch so aus wie ein Hornhecht. Und tatsächlich, schon beim ersten Einholen folgte der Raubfisch deutlich sichtbar meinem Wobbler, dann ein kurzes Zupacken und bevor ich noch irgendwie einen Anhieb setzen konnte, wurde der Wobbler auch schon wieder ausgespuckt und keinerlei Lockwirkung mehr. #q Nachlässigkeit Nummer 2 , es war auch von werkswegen nur ein kleiner Drilling an dem Wobbler, wäre vieleicht bei einem größerem nicht passiert. 
Na ja, beim nächsten Mal. Bereits am zweiten Tag besuchte mich erneut ein großer Fisch, diesmal eine Bersteinmakrele (Amberjack/Majatiko), den ich aber schon seit ein paar Jahren kenne. Taucht immer auch, wenn ich am Fischen mit Brot bin, jagt denn den Fischen hinterher, welche sich um das Brot scharen, ist aber bisher mit nichts zu locken gewesen. ;+ So war es auch diesmal. Bin auch nicht wirklich böse, denn der Fisch ist schon ziemlich groß und gilt als starker Kämpfer. Die nächsten Tage lies sich nun nichts mehr aufregendes blicken. Das sonstige Fischen auf Brassen war eher kläglich, geht im heißen Sommer besser, dafür gab es dieses Jahr wieder mehr Hornhechte, auch wieder große Exemplare, insbesondere wenn man mit kleinen Fischen als Köder arbeitet. Meeräschen und eine kleinere Gabelmakrele stellten sich noch ein, aber nichts von Bedeutung. Versuchte auch manchmal in den Dämmerungsstungen Köderfische für den Barracuda auszulegen, aber auch hier tat sich nicht viel. Lege eigentlich ungern Fische aus, da mir das schon einmal eine Große Muräne beschert hat, und ich auf eine Wiederholung keinen Wert lege. An einem Abend legte ich trotzdem mein letztes Stückchen Köderfisch auf Grund und nach einiger Zeit merkte ich beim Einholen, dass ich zwar pumpen musste wie ein Weltmeister, aber am Ende eigentlich nichts daran zappelt. Der Grund:ein Oktapus. Die Hilfe nahte in Form eines griechischen Bekannte, welcher denselbigen gekonnt mit einem Biss zwischen die Augen tötete und mich dann in die Zubereitung (Tintensack entfernen, Klopfen, Reiben, Häute auftrennen) einwies, so dass der gute Oktapus in einem von meiner Hauswirtin zubereitenden Stifado ein würdiges Ende fand. 
Am vorletzten Abend meines Urlaubs dann endlich wieder ein springender Schwarm Hornhechte, gefolgt von einer Goldmakrele. Kleiner Hornhecht als Köder vorhanden, raus damit und schon folgte der erste Angriff. Leider von der Seite und ohne richtigen Zugriff. Beim zweiten Wurf dann ein Nachlauf bis 
3 Meter vor meiner Angelstelle an der Hafenmole, danach abgedreht und verschwunden. Ich hatte einfach kein glückliches Händchen. Zum Abschied am letzten Tag kam nochmals die große Bernsteinmakrele vorbei, lies sich aber wiederum durch nichts beindrucken. So war es diesen Urlaub leider wieder nichts mit großen Fischen. Schade.:c  Anderseits aber wieder schön, da ich weiß, dass die Fische nun immer noch dort im Mittelmeer sich tummeln und bestimmt auf einen Besuch von mir im nächsten Jahr warten. Und was gibt es schöneres, wie bei schönem Wetter mit einer Angel am Meer zu sitzen??
Darum immer die Angel mit ins Urlaubsgepäck. Es lohnt sich ab und dann auch noch am Mittelmeer. :q 

#h Yazou - Neffifisch


----------



## ralle (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Danke für deinen Bericht !!

Im nächsten Jahr klappts dann mit dem ganz großen !!


----------



## Dorschi (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Jo prima Bericht! Und ich dachte, im Mittelmeer ist nix mehr los (Überfischung)


----------



## mot67 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

schöner bericht, bringt spass zu lesen #6 
hoffentlich kann ich auch bald mal wieder die küsten und häfen des mittelmeeres befischen!


----------



## Sargo (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*



			
				mot67 schrieb:
			
		

> schöner bericht, bringt spass zu lesen #6
> hoffentlich kann ich auch bald mal wieder die küsten und häfen des mittelmeeres befischen!




Ja. prima Bericht. Hat mir auch total gefallen, daß es im Mittelmeer noch
Fische gibt. 

SARGO - Der Portugalfan  |wavey: #h #h :q


----------



## Ralf-H (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Moin,
schöner Bericht. 
Ich war schon oft in Griechenland und bin gerade eine Woche von Rhodos zurück. Ich dachte, um die griechischen Inseln herum gibt´s nur handlange Fische. Alle Angler, die ich bis jetzt da beobachtet habe, haben nur "Kroppzeug" gefangen, deshalb habe ich es selbst noch nie in Griechenland versucht. Allerdings habe ich vor einigen Jahren im Hafen (!!!) von Agios Nikolaos (Kreta) einen Fisch springen sehen, den ich für einen Thunfisch gehalten habe - mindestens 1m lang !!!
Im nächsten Griechenland-Urlaub werde ich dann doch wohl mal ne Rute mitnehmen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## freddy4you (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

So ähnlich war es bei mir auch.

Habe mir vor 3 Jahren im Urlaub auf Kreta eine Rute + Mitchel Rolle* gekauft und Abends mal so aus Neugier meinen Wobbler in die Hafenmulde geworfen und dort wo sonst die Leute am Tage badeten konnte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen wie ein Baracuda anbiss und ich auch landen konnte das hat meinen Urlaub komplett verändert. Meine Freundin war zuerst ziemlich sauer jetzt stand ich nämlich abends immer in der Hafenmulde und zog so im Laufe des Urlaubs 5 Stück an Land.
Die letzten haben wir verschenkt die ersten gegessen sehr lecker. Sie waren so 50 bis 60cm 
Jetzt fahre ich am 6.10. wieder nach Kreta natürlich Ruten im Gepäck. Wollte auch erst die Barndungsrute mitnehmen aber wenns wieder so klappt reichen 2 Spinnruten.
Die Mitchelrolle konnte ich wegschmeißen, ich hatte sie wohl zu stark beansprucht. War mit Kampfbremse als Fingerhebel.
Habe die Geschichte dann doch mal an Mitchel geschrieben weil die Rolle nicht ganz billig war und die haben mir dann eine neue geschickt fand ich natürlich super auch deshalb weil ich keine Quittung mehr hatte. 
Ich hoffe das ich ein paar schöne Fotos mitbringen kann.
Die vom ersten Uralub werde ich auch noch einsetzen.
 |splat2:


----------



## robi_N (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Hey echt ein schöner Bericht. Die Brassen in Griechenland fängst Du die mit Schwimmbrot oder wie machst du das?

Fahr mit meinen Eltern zum Segeln nach Griechenland im Sommer und da kommen wir bestimmt auf Korfu vorbei. Eine Angel nehme ich auf jeden Fall mit, kannst Du mir was zu deinem Gerät sagen welches Du benutzt? So einen Barakuda will ich auch mal fangen ;-) 
Ne wäre echt nett wenn Du mir sagen könntest welches Gerät da so angebracht ist.

LG der robi_N


----------



## freddy4you (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Am besten ne leichte Spinrute von 2,80 bis 3m, weiche Spitze. Ich hatte immer wobbler in hellblau/silber und silber mit roten Kopf (Firetiger) von 12 bis 15cm. Die Wobbler hatte ich mir direkt Vorort gekauft. Waren alle Seewasserfest. Habe beim einholen mächtig Schläge gemacht und so einen maximalen reiz ausgeübt da standen sie Baracudas total drauf. Durch Ihre großen Augen konnten sie selbst im Dunkeln noch meinen Köder attakieren. Am Tage kann man es auch auf Wolfsbarsch probieren mit kleineren Wobblern oder Gummifisch.
Petri Heil


----------



## StefanJ (3. März 2008)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Hallo Leute.
Schreibe jetzt einfach mal meinen ersten Beitrag.
Bin seit 2 Jahren mit meiner Freundin zusammen die griechin ist. Vor 2 Jahren bin ich dan auch das erste mal mit ihr in den Urlaub nach Griechenland gefahren. Hatte vorher noch keine Ahnung das dort soviel gefischt wird und hatte auch keine Rute eingepackt. Es dauerte keine zwei Tage da hatte ich mir schon eine gekauft und habe mir bei den Einheimischen etwas abgeschaut wie, wo und was gefischt wurde. Ausser einigen kleinen Fischen, wie Brassen die oben schon genannten worden sind habe ich nix großes gefangen. Ein Jahr später bin ich wieder mit meine Freundin nach Griechenland geflogen und hatte mich etwas besser vorbereitet. Dieses mal war mein größter fang ein Hornhecht und einige Fische, welchen Namen ich nicht kenne. Es macht einfach so viel spaß im Sommerurlaub zu angeln und es ist jedesmal aufregend. Dieses Jahr werde ich selbst verständlich wieder mit meiner Freundin nach Griechenland fahren und will mich etwas besser vorbereiten und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen wie und womit ich am besten angeln kann. 
Liebe Grüße

Brandbrasse
http://www11.file-upload.net/03.03.08/imcgnz.jpg

Morgens beim Sonnenaufgang angeln *traumhaft*
http://www11.file-upload.net/03.03.08/mzavu.jpg

Bitte um Fischnamen 
http://www11.file-upload.net/03.03.08/khrfuy.jpg

Traumhaft von den Felsen
http://www11.file-upload.net/03.03.08/5zd73b.jpg

Hornhecht
http://www11.file-upload.net/03.03.08/3jjapf.jpg


----------



## Mantafahrer (3. März 2008)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Das sind Holzmakrelen oder Stöcker. Guckst Du hier:

Trachurus trachurus, Atlantic horse mackerel: fisheries, gamefish, bait


----------



## GiantKiller (3. März 2008)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*



Neffifisch schrieb:


> Der Grund:ein Oktapus. Die Hilfe nahte in Form eines griechischen Bekannte, welcher denselbigen gekonnt mit einem Biss zwischen die Augen tötete



er hat das vieh togebissen???


----------



## StefanJ (3. März 2008)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Danke für die Aufklärung genau die sind es @ Mantafahrer! 





> er hat das vieh togebissen???


 Nein er meint bestimmt nicht gebissen aber geschlagen oder so,  habe das auch mit erlebt. Meines achtens ne sehr eckelige Angelegenheit mit der Tinte und so, der Oktapus saugt sich immer an deine Hand und so naja nich jedermanns Sache. Zum Glück hat ich noch nicht so ein Ding an der Angel


----------



## Dorschbubi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Hallo Leute#h
an alle die vorhaben in Hellas zu angeln, es lohnt sich!
Kleinere Barschartige und Meerbrassen und Lippfische kann man mit leichtem Grundblei, kleiner Haken und Kalamaristückchen (gibts für wenig Geld in jedem Supermarkt tiefgefroren)fangen.
Jetzt zu den größeren Meerbrassen oder auch Doraden wie sie hier auf dem Tisch genannt werden. Das sind wirklich schlaue Biester, aber wir kiegen sie mit einer Strategie:q:
Als montage nehmen wir eine Laufbleimontage(wie zum Aalangeln. Blei nicht über 30gr, Haken 6-10, Dünnes( o,20-0,25) Fluorocarbonvorfach(sehr wichtig!) als Köder Kalamaristückchen (am besten Tentakel).
1m über dem Blei befestigen wir eine 10cm Mundschnur,ebenfalls Fluorocarbon und beködern sie auch. Durch den Köder am kleinen Seitenspringer macht man die Brassen neugierig, aber sie beißen dann meistens nur auf den natürlicheren Nachläufer wenn sie die montage untersuchen.
Ein Schnorchelgang am Strand verrät uns die besten Plätze (wo man Meerbrassen sieht)das ist meistens eine Mischung aus Sand oder Steinen und Seetang kann aber auch über felsigen Grund sein und ist oft in recht flachen Wasser. Hier werfen wir die Angel aus und angeln wie beim normalen Brandungsangeln.Am besten man geht Frühmorgens angeln.Anfüttern mit Kalamaris- und Sardinenstückchen lohnt sich.

Besonders im Herbst lohnt es sich auf Raubfische zu angeln besonders auf Goldmakrelen (kinigos) und Barrakudas. Am besten man fängt sich kleine Meeräschen in einem Hafenbecken als Köder mit Stippe, kl. Haken und Brotflocke. Abeds geht man dann am besten auf die Felsen oder auf eine Hafenmole und ködert die Meeräsche lebend an. Die montage sieht so aus: Als Pose benutzt man ein Stück Styropor das man mehrmals um die Schnur wickelt und festknotet so, das der köder etwa 1m unter der oberfläche ist. Keine bebleiung, einfach nur ein großer Haken unten ran und die Meeräsche am Rücken anködern. Man sollte damit weit auswefen.

Wer sich ein Segelboot gechartert hat oder so die Chance hat ein Boot zu benutzen sollte einen Tieflaufenden, Bissfesten Wobbler (z.B. einen Rapala Magnum) auf langer Leine schleppen und hat so gute Chancen (besonders im Frühsommer und Herbst) eine Thunfisch oder Bonito zu fangen. Starkes Gerät ist notwendig, denn Thunfische werden groß (mein größter Griechischer Thun hatte 40 kg!) und sind Megastarke Kämpfer.

So jetzt habt ihr Morgens und Abends mit angeln verplant und könnt den Rest des Tages mit eurer Familie verbringen!

Gruß

Dorschbubi

Ps: Ihr könnt euren Fang in fast jeder griechischen Taverne kochen lassen, manchmal sogar für kostenlos! Ich als Halber Grieche muss es ja wissen:vik:


----------



## Schulle01 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Meine Frau will unbedingt mal nach Samos.
Ich wollte eigendlich nicht so gern.
Nach dem tollen Bericht hab ich meine Meinung geändert.
werd es da wohl auch mal versuchen.
Petri


----------



## heiaman (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Hallo Samos Petris,
werde mit meiner Familie im August diesen Jahres zwei Wochen auf Samos, genauer in Ireon verbringen. Kennt sich irgendjemand dort aus und kann mir vielleicht ein paar Tips, was Ausrüstung, Köder und Plätze betrifft geben.
Wollte mit meinem Sohn dort fischen. Gibt es in dem Ort einen Angelladen.
Was für Fische sind dort zu erwarten. Freue mich über jede Antwort.


----------



## heiaman (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Nochmal Hallo,
gibt es hier keinen, der sich auf Samos auskennt und die letzten 2-3 Jahre dort geangelt hat? Habe schon im Netz nach einem griechischen Angelforum
für die Inseln geschaut, aber leider nichts gefunden.
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## Mett (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*



StefanJ schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung genau die sind es @ Mantafahrer!  Nein er meint bestimmt nicht gebissen aber geschlagen oder so,  habe das auch mit erlebt. Meines achtens ne sehr eckelige Angelegenheit mit der Tinte und so, der Oktapus saugt sich immer an deine Hand und so naja nich jedermanns Sache. Zum Glück hat ich noch nicht so ein Ding an der Angel



Doch totgebissen ist schon richtig, wird in Spanien von den Einheimischen auch so gemacht :g

Schau mal bei dem Video, ca. bei 5 Minuten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN8dEhQLAv4


----------



## ulfisch (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*



Neffifisch schrieb:


> Nachdem Griechenland :g ja als die Wiege des modernen Europa gilt, ist es für mich jedenfalls der Anfang meiner Angelleidenschaft. Anfangs noch dem müßigem Strandfaulenzen mit einer selbstgebastelten Angel entflohen, kaufte ich mir bald die erste kleine Urlaubsangel, welche meiner Familie und mir bereits einige Mahlzeiten aus Gelbstriemen( Gopas) bescherte. Durch das Kennenlernen anderer Urlaubsangler und einheimischen Fischern, wurde die Geräteschar bald größer und das Angel spezieller. Mit Wasserkugel und Schwimmbrot gab es dann schon größere Mahlzeiten, hauptsächlich bestehenden aus Brandbrassen (Melanuri). Bei Aufenthalten im Herbst wurde dann regelmäßig dem Hornhecht( Sargana)nachgestellt und ein traditionelles Hornhechtessen in Angelkumpan Gerhards Haus schon fast traditionell.
> Nach vielen Besuchen der Insel Samos im Herbst, viel mir aber auf, dass mit den Hornhechten auch öfters größere Fische dicht unter Land kamen, bzw. meinte einmal ein Barracuda, er könnte sich meine eben gefangene Brasse besser schmecken lassen. Es stellte sich daher die Aufgabe, warum nicht auch mal größere Fische beangeln? Mit dieser Idee und einem Artikel aus einer italienischen Angelzeitschrift, in welcher Hornhechte als Köder verwendet wurden, gelang mir vor 2 Jahren im meinem Herbsturlaub immerhin der Fang eines Barracudas (Tornas) und dreier Goldmakrelen (Kinigos) von der Hafenmole aus. Von einem angeltechnisch eher mageren Urlaub letzten Jahres ließ ich mich nicht abschrecken und so ging es auch dieses Jahr am 27.09. wieder für 2 Wochen nach Samos. Nachdem erst am Abend angekommen, ging es am nächsten Morgen gleich früh zum Angeln. Nach ca. 1 Stunde sprang plötzlich ein Schwarm Hornhechte in Flucht aus dem Wasser und zu meiner Freude, ein größerer Raubfische gleich hinterher. Nachlässigkeit wird bestraft, irgendwie war ich noch nicht mit Ernst bei der Sache und hatte noch keine Köderfische gefangen. Also schnell den mitgebrachten Küstenwobbler, Sandgrävlingen, blau-silber, montiert, schaut ja auch so aus wie ein Hornhecht. Und tatsächlich, schon beim ersten Einholen folgte der Raubfisch deutlich sichtbar meinem Wobbler, dann ein kurzes Zupacken und bevor ich noch irgendwie einen Anhieb setzen konnte, wurde der Wobbler auch schon wieder ausgespuckt und keinerlei Lockwirkung mehr. #q Nachlässigkeit Nummer 2 , es war auch von werkswegen nur ein kleiner Drilling an dem Wobbler, wäre vieleicht bei einem größerem nicht passiert.
> Na ja, beim nächsten Mal. Bereits am zweiten Tag besuchte mich erneut ein großer Fisch, diesmal eine Bersteinmakrele (Amberjack/Majatiko), den ich aber schon seit ein paar Jahren kenne. Taucht immer auch, wenn ich am Fischen mit Brot bin, jagt denn den Fischen hinterher, welche sich um das Brot scharen, ist aber bisher mit nichts zu locken gewesen. ;+ So war es auch diesmal. Bin auch nicht wirklich böse, denn der Fisch ist schon ziemlich groß und gilt als starker Kämpfer. Die nächsten Tage lies sich nun nichts mehr aufregendes blicken. Das sonstige Fischen auf Brassen war eher kläglich, geht im heißen Sommer besser, dafür gab es dieses Jahr wieder mehr Hornhechte, auch wieder große Exemplare, insbesondere wenn man mit kleinen Fischen als Köder arbeitet. Meeräschen und eine kleinere Gabelmakrele stellten sich noch ein, aber nichts von Bedeutung. Versuchte auch manchmal in den Dämmerungsstungen Köderfische für den Barracuda auszulegen, aber auch hier tat sich nicht viel. Lege eigentlich ungern Fische aus, da mir das schon einmal eine Große Muräne beschert hat, und ich auf eine Wiederholung keinen Wert lege. An einem Abend legte ich trotzdem mein letztes Stückchen Köderfisch auf Grund und nach einiger Zeit merkte ich beim Einholen, dass ich zwar pumpen musste wie ein Weltmeister, aber am Ende eigentlich nichts daran zappelt. Der Grund:ein Oktapus. Die Hilfe nahte in Form eines griechischen Bekannte, welcher denselbigen gekonnt mit einem Biss zwischen die Augen tötete und mich dann in die Zubereitung (Tintensack entfernen, Klopfen, Reiben, Häute auftrennen) einwies, so dass der gute Oktapus in einem von meiner Hauswirtin zubereitenden Stifado ein würdiges Ende fand.
> Am vorletzten Abend meines Urlaubs dann endlich wieder ein springender Schwarm Hornhechte, gefolgt von einer Goldmakrele. Kleiner Hornhecht als Köder vorhanden, raus damit und schon folgte der erste Angriff. Leider von der Seite und ohne richtigen Zugriff. Beim zweiten Wurf dann ein Nachlauf bis
> ...



Geia sou Neffifisch,
nichts natürlich, auf deine letzte frage bezogen,#6
kann Deine Erfahrungen alle bestätigen, versuche es weiter mit Hornhechten und Meeräschen als Köder, geh auch mal schleppen falls möglich.


----------



## Ich Liebe Fische (6. April 2017)

*AW: Samos und die griechischen Fische*

Schöner Bericht ich habe aber ein Par fragen
Auf welcher Hafen Mole du gefischt hast und welcher Stadt das war auf Samos ich angle auch jedes Jahr dort und hatte schon min Hafen auch schon größere raub Fische gesehen ( Ba) 
Aber noch keine ide gehabt wie ich auf sie angeln könnte 
Ich habe auch noch nie dort Horn hechte gesehen


----------

